# Busy making clothes for Chachi!!



## Chachis Mom

I found the shirt pattern free on the internet! I have been busy making dog collars too. All my friends want one.


----------



## Chachis Mom

Heres another christmas vest I made for him. Another free pattern!


----------



## Angel1210

Very nice! Which website did you get the shirt pattern from? I am in the process of making some for Angel. I want to try the ones from shirt sleeves again, they are super easy!


----------



## MiniGrace

They are really nice! You did such a good job with those, I am impressed. Have you been sewing long?


----------



## Mocha

Chachi's Mom, you are so talented!!! I love everything you have made!! You should go into business!! Thanks for sharing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chachis Mom

Angel1210 said:


> Very nice! Which website did you get the shirt pattern from? I am in the process of making some for Angel. I want to try the ones from shirt sleeves again, they are super easy!


Here is the pattern for the shirt. I ended up puting a turtleneck on it. Its very simple. Dog Coat - Martha Stewart Pets


----------



## Chachis Mom

MiniGrace said:


> They are really nice! You did such a good job with those, I am impressed. Have you been sewing long?


Not really. I did some sewing when my kids were small. I made things like simple christmas vests and aprons for their teachers. I ended up getting frustrated with sewing and gave my machine to my mother. LOL

I got it back to make Chachi some simple things and have gotten excited about it again. BUT.. it can be frustrating. I guess, because I am not that good at it. LOL

If you stick with simple, then it is not so bad.


----------



## Chachis Mom

Mocha said:


> Chachi's Mom, you are so talented!!! I love everything you have made!! You should go into business!! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you so much! I just picked easy patterns. All the material I used for the shirts came from my kids old shirts. I repurposed them. LOL

I have just now started making collars and selling them.


----------



## Chachis Mom

What happened to my pictures? They are gone.


----------



## MiniGrace

I can still see them....not sure why you can't?


----------



## Mocha

Chachis Mom said:


> Thank you so much! I just picked easy patterns. All the material I used for the shirts came from my kids old shirts. I repurposed them. LOL
> 
> I have just now started making collars and selling them.


What a great way to recycle clothing!! Do you mind if I ask where you are located? I would love to buy one of your collars. 


Mocha's Mom


----------



## Angel1210

Chachis Mom said:


> Here is the pattern for the shirt. I ended up puting a turtleneck on it. Its very simple. Dog Coat - Martha Stewart Pets


Thanks for the link! I might try one tomorrow!

You did a great job! My aunt was a seamstress and I learned a lot from her.
The machine is very important, it does a lot of the work for you! 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Sideout

Great way to recycle! Do you have the instructions on how to make the collars?


----------



## Chachis Mom

Mocha said:


> What a great way to recycle clothing!! Do you mind if I ask where you are located? I would love to buy one of your collars.
> 
> 
> Mocha's Mom


I have just sold locally. I still have that fall leaf one available that is shown in the pic. Don't know how we would handle that on here though.


----------



## Chachis Mom

Sideout said:


> Great way to recycle! Do you have the instructions on how to make the collars?


Its kind of a conglomeration of what I found on the internet. Just google "make your own dog collars". There are several ways you can do it.


----------

